# Any Homebrewers Out There?



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Just wanted to see if anyone brews their own beer. I have brewed for about ten years and brew both with extracts and whole grain. We also tend to find microbreweries near areas where we camp to see how they compare to what I make. Sometimes they are better sometimes I make better. Homebrewing is as simple or as complex as you want. Its a great hobby that gives a great reward.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have to put my hand up. I have been brewing since 1990. I mainly make wine now. I find the quality of wine I can make is better than most medium priced wines in a store.

It is very difficult for anyone to tell that wine is homemade except for a few experts. I have serve plenty of home wine at dinner parties in store labelled wine and the comments regarding wine selection were surprising. We also attend a wine tasting party ever year with the labels torn off and you have to try a guess which wine is what and which is homemade. So far over the years no-one has gotten it right. The record stands at 8 right out of 25. Ranking of wine is also done and the homemade makes the top 5 everytime. There are several homemades mixed in the batch from different makers.

It is a great hobby that alot of people can enjoy.

Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

no homeBREWING but i think after 20 years I got the art of homeDRINKING down pretty good...

actually I have found that the things that I learned HomeDRINKING tranfers quite nicely to BeachDRINKING, OutbackDRINKING, etc..










well its going o be a scorcher today here on the beach -- suppse to be 91 --


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I haven't brewed in several years. I was seriously into it then and brewed for a few years. Lately, I have been thinking about getting back into it, especially now that I see that many fellow outbackers enjoy a cold one now and again.
I only brewed with whole grains (not that I think the extracts can't produce an excellent beverage) and made some delicious brews, but also had a couple real stinkers. DW has been trying to talk me into brewing in time for the spring ralley in PA. It's alot of work and finding the time is usually difficult, but is definitely rewarding when it comes out right! I think you've convinced me to go dig out my brew equip. I even have ingredients for a yellow dog pale ale. Yum Yum.
Thanks for posting, see you in PA? Happy brewing!
John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Never done it, but have thought about it for years. It's just soooo darn easy to go to the store and buy from so many different kinds, that I'm not sure I could compete. Oregon has more microbrews then I've seen in any other states, so its hard not to keep trying all these new brews.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

I am on my last 6er of IPA I brewed a couple months ago.
I use some grains and then Malt extract for filler.
I haven't gotten into creating my own recipes but I have changed it up on a few , I think I am going to brew a Porter next, just haven't got around to it.
Got any good recipes?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I haven't brewed in several years. I was seriously into it then and brewed for a few years. Lately, I have been thinking about getting back into it, especially now that I see that many fellow outbackers enjoy a cold one now and again.
> I only brewed with whole grains (not that I think the extracts can't produce an excellent beverage) and made some delicious brews, but also had a couple real stinkers. DW has been trying to talk me into brewing in time for the spring ralley in PA. It's alot of work and finding the time is usually difficult, but is definitely rewarding when it comes out right! I think you've convinced me to go dig out my brew equip. I even have ingredients for a yellow dog pale ale. Yum Yum.
> Thanks for posting, see you in PA? Happy brewing!
> John
> [snapback]89706[/snapback]​


Well hey, John....

I'll be the first to sample that home brew of yours!!!!!

I'm sure its got to be better than this Miller light I have right now.....

Steve


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I made my own for a few years but haven't made any for a while. I remember one time when my friends wanted me to make a raspberry beer. I'm no into fruity beers myself but give the friends what they ask for I thought. Ever drank a jelly donut?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I just can't wait that long. So,like Ghosty I've become a taster.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Let's forget about the Outbacks for a second. I had to comment on this topic considering I'm the Beerman. I love beer! I love beer on a hot day, on a cold day, pretty much anyday that ends in "Y". I love light beer, dark beer,any beer. I will brew my own beer when I can get all the toys out of my garage. My son is three and everything he has has wheels on it. So when I can roll all of them out of the garage I will have Outbacks lined up down the street to sample the beer.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent topic.

surferZ I brewed a honey porter once. It was the best of all. I got the recipe from the homebrewers bible. I cant remember the actual title or where my copy is but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. It's more of a winter brew but it's definitely a good one.

hunter70 Now the pressure is on. thanks. miller lite, shame on you.

kyoutback Brewing tip No. 49: adding some fresh berries to a brew can add a subtle flavor which might make a traditional ale something extra ordinary.

John


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I think there are some people aroung here that make old timey home brew. Don't think it's legal though


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Excellent topic.
> 
> surferZ I brewed a honey porter once. It was the best of all. I got the recipe from the homebrewers bible. I cant remember the actual title or where my copy is but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. It's more of a winter brew but it's definitely a good one.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice, I'll have to check it out and make the grocery list.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> I just can't wait that long. So,like Ghosty I've become a taster.
> [snapback]89796[/snapback]​


Here Here I'll drink to that









Don


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

I to am a fallen zymologist. Been several years, but now you got me hankering a malty Scottish Ale. Time to get into the attic and onto the stove.

Andy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> I have to put my hand up. I have been brewing since 1990. I mainly make wine now. I find the quality of wine I can make is better than most medium priced wines in a store.
> It is a great hobby that alot of people can enjoy.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]89701[/snapback]​


Hey Thor, will you be bringing any of this homemade wine to Otter Lake?








Now this sounds like something I'd really enjoy









Riz
(Tami)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I can do that







I will bring a couple of bottles.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have always wanted to try a little wine making. More to my tastes, than beer.









Besides, of all the home brew beers I have sampled, I can honestly say, every one of them was awful!







I know you can make some great ones, but I haven't tasted them!

Maybe I'm spoiled by all the great micro-brews we have around here.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I haven't tried home brewing yet, but I have tried home brews. I would like to try it, and it is on my "To Do List", Some day, I'll give it a try. For those of you who do homebrew, and are attending the PA, or Niagra NE rally's, I am partial to Porters, and Stouts, but will drink just about anything once.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I haven't tried home brewing yet, but I have tried home brews. I would like to try it, and it is on my "To Do List", Some day, I'll give it a try. For those of you who do homebrew, and are attending the PA, or Niagra NE rally's, I am partial to Porters, and Stouts, but will drink just about anything once.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]90007[/snapback]​


 Anything and lots









Thor


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

Have been making wine from my own grapes for a couple of years now. Tried making beer once, didn't turn out to well. I think I'll stick to wine making, every loves my wine.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Hey Thor, will you be bringing any of this homemade wine to Otter Lake?
> Now this sounds like something I'd really enjoy
> 
> Riz
> (Tami)





> I can do that I will bring a couple of bottles.
> 
> Thor


Awesome, looking forward to it.







What kind of wine do you make white, red, dessert ?

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

For those attending the Niagra rally... there is a great, no fantastic, homebrew shop very near the falls in Towanda (sp?)NewYork. It caters to beer and wine lovers. I have ordered many times from them. As far as styles I try to brew what I love... highly hopped, high gravity IPAs. I brewed a big foot clone and came close. The best brew was made up of 16lbs malt extract. Excellent barly wine. My brother and I called it magic beer as it was ready for the OSU football season. Everytime the buckeyes seemed on the edge of disaster I'd open a bottle and they would pull out a win. The national championship game I opened three. But alas their is no written receipe and the buckeyes haven't returned the to big game. I don't brew nearly as often as I used too as six kids tends to take up most of my energy. Right now I have a kit beer waiting to be bottled.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Been making my own beer with MrBeer for a few years. Fast and very easy. Pour in mixes...wait...bottle...wait...drink.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey maybe we can do a wine tasting during the potluck







What could be better...lots of great food with lots of great wine









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

And nobody will need to drive....great idea. Now I'll just have to make sure that I get up there early enough to make it to the pot luck.

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Hey maybe we can do a wine tasting during the potluck What could be better...lots of great food with lots of great wine
> 
> Thor


I was thinking that same thing








Glad you mentioned it!

Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Red or white? Silly me I should bring both









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Red or white? Silly me I should bring both
> 
> Thor


Sounds good to me! 
A wine & cheese tasting party? Bring your favorite wine & cheese for Friday evening? 
Starting with Otter Lake ....... your thoughts?

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

RizFam said:


> > Red or white? Silly me I should bring bothÂ
> >
> > Thor
> 
> ...


Sounds like at least 2 are in







for Fri nite wine and cheese

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > > Red or white? Silly me I should bring bothÂ
> ...


make that 3 and 4 - DW loves wine and cheese.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


Sounds Good Thor









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I know where to get crackers to go with that wine and cheese.....
















Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I know where to get crackers to go with that wine and cheese.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew, if anyone knows anything with crackers you would be the one
















Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wine and Cheese, a nice campfire, and good friends....what else could we ask for.









Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

Did you crackers?????

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wine and Cheese, a nice campfire, and good friends....what else could we ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than plenty of firewood Tim that's about it









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > Wine and Cheese, a nice campfire, and good friends....what else could we ask for.Â
> ...


Don

Do not worry about wood....Kevin will bring it.

Thor


----------

